# Oak 'n Spruce, Lenox, MA



## mishpat (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know if the Interval 2 bd units are more modern than the RCI. Its been years since we have been to Oak n Spruce and it was in need of rehab back then. Is it too early to expect ot find a July/August 2012 Bentley Brook instead?


----------



## Avery (Jul 16, 2012)

There is no diff b/t Interval and RCI units. Many have been updated, not all. Off season, they will do their best to move you around. In season, there isn't much flexibility and there always seems to be someone in the lobby complaining about unit location, stairs, noise, or something, and a manager explaining that they can't do much.

I would settle for WIFI in the units - helloooo, it's 2012.

I just came from there, but can't leave a review unless I pay to renew.

eta: If you'd be happy at Bentley Brook location-wise, try Vacation Village across the road. Nice, big units and an easier exchange than BB. The 2 bedroom units are quite a bit larger than Oak n Spruce, too.


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Time travel...*



Avery said:


> <snip> helloooo, it's 2012. <snip>



It is indeed --- and the OP inquiry was actually posted over a year ago now, on July 13, 2011.


----------



## mishpat (Jul 18, 2012)

*BentleyBrook  available*

Saw inventory last night for most of summer20122 . Friday check-in only.


----------



## Avery (Aug 17, 2012)

theo said:


> It is indeed --- and the OP inquiry was actually posted over a year ago now, on July 13, 2011.



DUH :ignore:


----------

